# Stage II or III turbos?



## rkcspec-v (May 18, 2004)

Where can I find a turbo kit for an 03 Spec-V?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

UH.. by searching 

look up Forced induction racing on this site. if that doesnt work you can try www.b15sentra.net


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.fi-r.com/


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You could also check out www.powertechimports.com.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you gotta be kidding me. Use the search button or read around some.


----------

